# evolution and worldviews



## Scott (Mar 23, 2006)

I just started a lecture series by Edward Larson called Theory of Evolution: A History of Controversy. The first part has been pretty useful. This is an excerpt from the course guideline that I think is correct insofar as it affirms that one's view of origins affects their worldviews. This is from a secular source, which is useful.
The reason is that some (such as materialistic scientists seeking funding from a tax base that is largely religious) will suggest that evolution is compatible with religious worldviews. They often say that it does not address the "why" only the "how." Larson's study of history concludes that one's beliefs on their origins do affect their values and other aspects of their worldview. 



> The theory of organic evolution is central to modern thought. A people´s view of human origins, and the origins of life itself, shapes their worldview. It influences their values and how they conceive of themselves and others. This was true of various religious accounts of origins, including the biblical account in Genesis that speaks of human beings being created in the image of God, and it is true of scientific accounts as well. The secularization of Western society over the past two centuries has coincided with changing views of human and organic origins. Fitfully at first, but increasingly dogmatically over the past seventy-five years, an evolutionary account of origins has taken hold in Western science. This view is utterly materialistic. It is perceived by many of its supported and opponents as hostile to spiritual belief.



[Edited on 3-23-2006 by Scott]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 23, 2006)

Larson wrote _Summer of the Gods_ an excellent book on the Scopes trial.

thanks for the pointer, the class media is on sale and i am sorely tempted.
however it seems like video and audio are so slow compared to print as an information source. i keep picking up the laptop when watching or listening to classes. maybe he has a new book out that covers the material?

bingo

Evolution : The Remarkable History of a Scientific Theory (Modern Library Chronicles) (Hardcover)
by Edward J. Larson

thanks again. i'll read the book.


----------



## Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

I plan to read the book too. On the audio version, you can get it free through interlibrary loan from your public library if you want it. I am checking the series out of my library. I have only listened to 2/12 lectures, but have liked it allot so far. 

That is interesting about his book on the Scopes trial. Does he treat the creationists with respect?


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I plan to read the book too. On the audio version, you can get it free through interlibrary loan from your public library if you want it. I am checking the series out of my library. I have only listened to 2/12 lectures, but have liked it allot so far.
> 
> That is interesting about his book on the Scopes trial. Does he treat the creationists with respect?



my short review of it is at:
http://rmwilliamsjr.livejournal.com/71352.html

his major point is that the trial was mostly a publicity stunt by Dayton economic and political leaders. That the trial was mostly contrived and both major lawyers saw it for very much different purposes. I think it is pretty good and interesting history writing, doesn't try to make the prosecution into ignorant fools, like some of the writing on Scopes intends.


----------



## Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the review. BTW, here is a book that Larson recommends and that I want to read: The Non-Darwinian Revolution : Reinterpretation of a Historical Myth. You may find it interesting too.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2006)

Here are a couple of quotes from the Larson's lecture notes, which accompany the materials:

> "On the Origen of Species spawned an ongoing revolution in human thought. In it, Darwin does not 'prove' his theory of evolution by natural selection. Rather, he argues that his theory offers a better explanation for the origin of organic species than creationism."

> "None of darwin's arguments proved that evolution actually occurred, but together, they were persuasive for readers inclined toward naturalism over supernaturalism."

This is relevant to the issue of how worldviews affect one's views of the evidence. 

I think the inclination toward naturalism accounts in part for the early acceptance of Darwinism. Its acceptance among Christians and other religious people today is a form of syncretism. The whole enterprise is religious (defining religion as basic beliefs, which would include materialism), on both sides.


----------

